# My art dump.



## ThatOtherGuy

Ok, here are some various pics and drawings of mine. Enjoy.

*Some special chosen terminator with the Hellforge Hammer... might make is a unique character*


----------



## arturslv

You got some talent, man, unlike me. I am TERRIBLE at drawing.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH

The helmat...is so...cool :shok::victory:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Muchos Gracias. Actually, Im planning to learn how to draw animation style cartoons from my sister and various self help books. The animation style that you would find in "Batman Beyond" and "Superman the Animated Series." I just think that style is fun and cool, but of course add a tiny amount of more detail :biggrin:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Here's a cartoonish space marine. Made it in twenty minutes. Got the inspiration from superman animated series.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Holy shit its been a long time since I've added anything. Anyhow, here is two pieces I did in class today. Sorry they aren't 40k, but In the close future I'll post some newer stuff.

The Medium is compressed charcoal on newsprint. It is all subtractive value... okay the last one I cheated with some white conte crayon. 




















I will admit these look better in real life.


----------



## wombat_tree

The two most recent ones are particularly good. The Space Marine is also good but the proportions are in need of some correction. Overall, good work. k:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

The space marine was a DC take, nothing more than a scribble.


----------



## wombat_tree

ThatOtherGuy said:


> The space marine was a DC take, nothing more than a scribble.


Fair enough.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Here are some quick sketches I did in class and some left over pictures from my last semester final portfolio.










NOTE: Thats a hand on the side by the groin, not a dick.










I know, the head is a little too big on this one










This is a block print from a neighbors house in my dad's neighborhood










This one was done with Sumi Ink, aka a pain in the ass to do.











Another guy laying down, note thats not a dick by the groin, its just some gesture scribbles.










I'll have some 40k art up in the future along with bigger and more complete pictures. Most of these with a exception of a few are five minute pieces done in class.


----------



## greenee22

you should evade drawing things that look like dicks, that saves you an explanation:biggrin:

but very good, do you study atonomy or sth cause it looks pretty realistic


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

har har... lets put it this way, some people are just not that mature enough to actually look at it as art and not porn. Besides I am just following the rules here.

No, its not autonomy or anything, we just have models in my drawing class that come in and we draw them. The next week we will be doing two hour poses in stead of ten minute poses.

Also the next pic, I am going to point out the fact that I have censored the privates in these pictures for following forum rules here. I talked to a mod and so far got the approval. However if the admins want me to take it off, I will. 

Took about five minutes to make this one


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

I present you the Storm Lord... Greater demon of chaos undivided!











As of the moment I do not have a scanner so this is all taken by camera... meaning it will be in somewhat poor quality.


----------



## johnbriner

The posts were all good! I like the house, the black and white house. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Thanks mate! Will have more up eventually!


----------



## Varakir

I wanted to see the nipples 

Very cool stuff here mate, I always liked your little cartoon sigs but it seems you are capable of a lot more than cool cartoons. Keep it up :victory:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Let it put it this way: I suck using a tablet. The only reason why I would use a image program is to clean up my loaded images. Now that my art classes are done, time for some ass kicking pictures... as well as some nice out doorsy stuff as well. We don't get that much on heresy these days


----------



## Serpion5

This is good stuff man! Good stuff! I love the idea of a mechanical daemon. :good:


----------



## greenee22

the outer lines of the stormlords right shoulder... what's with them??


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

thats a spike and some tubes.


----------



## greenee22

ah, now i see.
looking good!


----------



## khrone forever

dude this awsome:clapping::clapping::clapping:

i might just go and die cos my drawing are shit:suicide::hang1:


----------



## Ambush Beast

*some cool stuff*

Some of the art is really good while some of the others ...not so much. But trust me mine is like a blind guy was drunk and high at the same time while being attacked by a rabbid dog. :shok:

I like the one with the dog at the end the most.


----------



## johnbriner

This is something else awesome! It shows how keen you are in creating your art. But I would be glad if you put some color on it, that's nice. Well done!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

March 2011










June 2011










September 2011


----------



## MidnightKid333

excellent work on the trees in the above post. I love that style of shading, but its a pain to get it looking good. As some constructive criticism, you should put some shading on the first picture of the Chaos terminator. It would really make it stand out more and make it look scarier and more intimidating. 

Also, you should add some color to these. It would make some of them go from awesome to museum-worthy.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

10/22/2011










10/30/2011










10/30/2011











Apologies for the greyness. My camera is a pile of shit and I had to edit the contrast to make it actually visible.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

So its been a shit load long time since I've uploaded anything. Well, the reason being is that I am without a camera to show my newer stuff and all of my study sketches are in my journal. But to much luck I have a photoshop pic for you guys. Enjoy.


----------

